# Temperaturas: Minimas/Máximos automático



## papithor (16 Ago 2007 às 20:24)

Boas ppl.
na minha página http://www.papigest.com/papi_temperaturas/ tenho que introduzir as temperaturas min/máx. das cidades portuguesas á mão
Á +/- 1 ano k o faço á unha e faz 5 dias k parei pk estou exausto.

Gostaria dentro do possível que me dissessem como ir a uma página de outrem e sacar as temperaturas min/máx. (saber o link aonde é alojado os dados referentes ao próprio e dia seguinte entre as 12h/24h).

É óbvio k o(s) autores da página me têm de dar autorização para tal, da mesma forma kom que saco dados do meteo.pt (tiro alguns dados k não na integra e menciono na minha página a fonte de informação)

p.s. Caso este tópico foi aberto no local indevido, me desculpem e agradeço k os admnistr/moderadores o coloquem na secção devida.


----------



## filipept (16 Ago 2007 às 21:50)

*Re: minimos/máximos automático*

Boas, bem vindo ao forum 

A tua página sobre o tempo está bem elaborada (seria interessante uma cooperação aqui com o forum para termos algo semelhante, é apenas uma ideia), quanto aos dados, a melhor forma seria pedi-los ao IM, pois o ficheiro que eles utilizam para actualizar os dados deles poderiam fornece-lo, por exemplo através de ftp directamente para o teu site (penso que não pediriam dinheiro por uma informação que é apenas de máximas e minimas)


----------



## Minho (17 Ago 2007 às 00:31)

*Re: minimos/máximos automático*

Bem-vindo papithor 

Se quiseres fazer uma apresentação mais detalhada sobre ti utiliza este Tópico:

http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?p=40175#post40175



Tive a ver a tua página e está muito interessante. Deves ter um trabalhão a actualiza-la todos os dias 
Penso que realmente a maneira mais fácil seria entrares em contacto com o IM e perguntares como podem efectuar a disponibilização de dados de previsão e observação e qual o custo associado.
Depois disso ainda irias ter um segundo trabalhinho que seria desenvolver o programa para efectuar a leitura do ficheiro e gerar a página Web. Assim terias tudo automático.


----------



## papithor (17 Ago 2007 às 00:50)

*Re: minimos/máximos automático*

Minho escreveu : 
...Deves ter um trabalhão a actualiza-la todos os dias ...

Custa e bastante.
Visto que quero dar uma dimensão maior a esta página e torna-la o mais automatizada, continua-la simples e mais eficaz não me vai ser possível com este contratempo.

Um mui obrigado pela vosso apoio e se houver mais opiniões, serei todo ouvidos.
Também pela hiper forma como k me receberam, terei todo o prazer e fico mui grato por me terem recebido nesta pequena grande família.


----------



## Vince (17 Ago 2007 às 01:08)

*Re: minimos/máximos automático*

Oi Papithor, benvindo ao Forum. Que trabalheira mais dedicada que tens tido...

Quanto aos dados do IM, é melhor esperares sentado, que dificilmente eles te fornecem isso de uma forma prática e diária. Mas pode ser que esteja enganado, não custa tentar.

O que tu precisas é de desenvolver uma aplicação que faça aquilo que no meio informático é chamado de "HTML Parsing", ou seja, uma aplicação que leia páginas Web e com determindos filtros extrai valores da mesma e coloca os dados numa base de Dados. Simultaneamente, tens que ter o site também programado para ler esses dados a partir da base de dados.

Deixo aqui um link para um exemplo em Java em que extraem temperaturas do weather.com para um determinado local.
http://www.developer.com/java/other/print.php/10936_3495126_2

Para mais informação e outras linguagens de programação, faz pesquisas na Net por "HTML Parsing".
Existe software já feito para fazer este tipo de extrações de dados de páginas na Internet e colocarem os dados numa base de dados, mas como terias de qualquer forma que programar o site para ler esses dados, mais vale também fazer essa parte, evitando gastar dinheiro em software.

Mas ... isto no caso do IM pode ser mais complicado, pois o IM apresenta as temperaturas variadas vezes ao longo do dia, e não numa pagina com as maximas e minimas do dia, provavelmente até será intencional, precisamente para evitar automatismos do género do que eu te estou a sugerir...

Uma outra alternativa é pegares por exemplo nas informações METAR (da aviação), que essas são livres e existem muitas fontes de informação. Não é perfeito, tem poucos locais, mas é melhor que nada ...


----------



## papithor (19 Ago 2007 às 01:25)

*Re: minimos/máximos automático*

Obg.


----------

